# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  نصيحة ابن حزم لمن حضر مجلس العلم

## حسن عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قال الأمام ابن حزم الأندلسي في "الأَخْـلاَقُ وَالسِّـيَرُ " ص 181-186

فصل في حُضُوْر مَجَالِس العلم

إذا حضرت مَجْلِس علم فلا يكن حُضُوْر ك إلا حُضُوْر مستزيد علماً وأجراً لا حُضُوْر مستغن بما عندك طالباً عثرة تشيعها أو غريبة تشنعها فهذه أفعال الأرذال الذين لا يفلحون في الْعِلْم أبداً.
فإذا حضرتها على هذه النية فقد حصلت خيراً على كل حال وإن لم تحضرها على هذه النية فجلوسك في منزلك أروح لبدنك وأكرم لخلقك وأسلم لدينك.
فإذا حضرتها كما ذكرنا فالتزم أحد ثلاثة أوجه لا رابع لها وهي:
إما أن تسكت سكوت الجهال فتحصل على أجر النية في المشاهدة وعلى الثناء عليك بقلة الفضول وعلى كرم المجالسة ومودة من تجالس.

فإن لم تفعل ذلك فاسأل سؤال المتعلم فتحصل على هذه الأربع محاسن وعلى خامسة وهي استزادة العلم.
وصفة سؤال المتعلم أن تسأل عما لا تدري لا عما تدري فإن السؤال عما تدريه سخف وقلة عقل وشغل لكلامك وقطع لزمانك بما لا فائدة فيه لا لك ولا لغيرك وربما أدى إلى اكتساب العداوات وهو بعد عين الفضول.
فيجب عليك أن لا تكون فضولياً فإنها صفة سوء فإن أجابك الذي سألت بما فيه كفاية لك فاقطع الكلام وإن لم يجبك بما فيه كفاية أو أجابك بما لم تفهم فقل له لم أفهم واستزده فإن لم يزدك بياناً وسكت أو أعاد عليك الكلام الأول ولا مزيد فأمسك عنه. وإلا حصلت على الشر والعداوة ولم تحصل على ما تريد من الزيادة.

والوجه الثالث: أن تراجع مراجعة العالم وصفة ذلك:
أن تعارض جوابه بما ينقضه نقضاً بيناً فإن لم يكن ذلك عندك ولم يكن عندك إلا تكرار قولك أو المعارضة بما لا يراه خصمك معارضة فأمسك فإنك لا تحصل بتكرار ذلك على أجر ولا على تعليم ولا على تعلم بل على الغيظ لك ولخصمك والعداوة التي ربما أدت إلى المضرات.
وإياك وسؤال المعنت ومراجعة المكابر الذي يطلب الغلبة بغير علم فهما خلقا سوء دليلان على قلة الدين وكثرة الفضول وضعف العقل وقوة السخف وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
وإذا ورد عليك خطاب بلسان أو هجمت على كلام في كتاب فإياك أن تقابله مقابلة المغاضبة الباعثة على المغالبة قبل أن تتبين بطلانه بِبُرْهَانٍ قاطع.
وأيضاً فلا تقبل عليه إقبال المصدق به المستحسن إياه قبل علمك بصحته ببُرْهَان قاطع فتظلم في كلا الوجهين نفسك وتبعد عن إدراك الحقيقة. ولكن أقبل عليه إقبال سالم القلب عن النزاع عنه والنزوع إليه إقبال من يريد حظ نفسه في فهم ما سمع ورأى فتزيد به علماً وقبوله إن كان حسناً أو رده إن كان خطأ فمضمون لك إن فعلت ذلك الأجر الجزيل والحمد الكثير والفضل العميم.

من اكتفى بقليله عن كثير ما عندك فقد ساواك في الغنى ولو أنك قارون حتى إذا تصاون في الكسب عما تشره أنت إليه فقد حصل أغنى منك بكثير.

ومن ترفع عما تخضع إليه من أمور الدنيا فهو أعز منك بكثير.

فرض على الناس تعلم الخير والعمل به فمن جمع الأمرين فقد استوفى الفضيلتين معاً ومن علمه ولم يعمل به فقد أحسن في التعليم وأساء في ترك العمل به فخلط عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيئاً وهو خير من آخر لم يعلمه ولم يعمل به.
وهذا الذي لا خير فيه أمثل حالاً وأقل ذماً من آخر ينهى عن تعلم الخير ويصد عنه.
ولو لم ينه عن الشر إلا من ليس فيه منه شيء ولا أمر بالخير إلا من استوعبه لما نهى أحد عن شر ولا أمر بخير بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحسبك بمن أدى رأيه إلى هذا فساداً وسوء طبع وذم حال وبالله تعالى التوفيق.

قال أَبُوْ مُحَمَّدٍ رضي الله عنه: فاعترض ها هنا إنسان فقال: كان الحسن رضي الله عنه إذا نهى عن شيء لا يأتيه أصلاً وإذا أمر بشيء كان شديد الأخذ به وهكذا تكون الحكمة وقد قيل: أقبح شيء في العالم أن يأمر بشيء لا يأخذ به في نفسه أو ينهى عن شيء يستعمله.
قال أَبُوْ مُحَمَّدٍ : كذب قائل هذا وأقبح منه من لم يأمر بخير ولا نهى عن شر وهو مع ذلك يعمل الشر ولا يعمل الخير.
قال أَبُوْ مُحَمَّدٍ : وقد قال أبو الأسود الدؤلي:
لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله ... عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم
وابدأ بنفسك فانهها عن غيها ... فإذا انتهت عنه فأنت حكيم
فهناك يقبل إن وعظت ويقتدى ... بالعلم منك وينفع التعليم

قال أَبُوْ مُحَمَّدٍ : إن أبا الأسود إنما قصد بالإنكار المجيء بما نهي عنه المرء وإنه يتضاعف قبحه منه مع نهيه عنه فقد أحسن كما قال الله تعالى: أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ.
ولا يظن بأبي الأسود إلا هذا. وأما أن يكون نهى عن النهي عن الخلق المذموم فنحن نعيذه بالله من هذا فهو فعل من لا خير فيه.
وقد صح عن الحسن أنه سمع إنساناً يقول: لا يجب أن ينهى عن الشر إلا من لا يفعله.
فقال الحسن:ود إبليس لو ظفر منا بهذه حتى لا ينهى أحد عن منكر ولا يأمر بمعروف.
وقال أَبُوْ مُحَمَّدٍ : صدق الحسن وهو قولنا آنفاً.

جعلنا الله ممن يوفق لفعل الخير والعمل به وممن يبصر رشد نفسه فما أحد إلا له عيوب إذا نظرها شغلته عن غيره وتوفانا على سنة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم آمين رب العالمين. أهـ

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا الكتاب من أروع كتب ابن حزم، بل من أروع الكتب على الإطلاق !
ويبدو أنه رحمه الله صنفه في أواخر حياته
ولا أعلم له نظيرا سوى (الأدب الكبير والأدب الصغير) لابن المقفع

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

> هذا الكتاب من أروع كتب ابن حزم، بل من أروع الكتب على الإطلاق !
> ويبدو أنه رحمه الله صنفه في أواخر حياته
> ولا أعلم له نظيرا سوى (الأدب الكبير والأدب الصغير) لابن المقفع


جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا الكريم العوضي... ولكن هذه النوعية من الكتب ما يخاطب منها العقل ومنها هذا الكتاب أدنى تأثيراً عند بعض الناس مما يخاطب القلب ككتب ابن الجوزى.. وفي كلِِِ خير .
لكن هذا الكتاب بالذات تأثيره أقوى والله أعلم لأنه كتبه ابن حزم في آخر عمره كما أظن وكما تفضلتم وذكرتم  حيث استخلاص العبر والحكمة من السنوات الطوال .
رحم الله جميع علماء المسلمين .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

فعلا هو من أنفس ما كتب .

وقد انتقت مختارات منه وأنزلتها في بعض المواقع ولقيت استحسانا عريضا ممن قرأها على اختلاف أجناسهم، ولعلي أعيد نشره هنا ليقف عليه من لم يقرأه .

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

نفع الله بكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بالفعل كما قال إخواننا ، بارك الله فيهم ، هو من اروع الكتب ، رحم الله أبا محمد ابن حزم .

----------

